# Map of free Wifi venues in Bristol



## big eejit (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking for venues that offer free wifi in Bristol? Here's a map:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=205205873016269704757.0004b8654424c3c408f7c&msa=0

Anyone can edit it so please add any venues you know. If you can work out how to use Google Map!


----------

